# Foreign workers in events industry in Beijing



## McTrady (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey guys! I am looking for foreigners who have worked or had experience in events industry in Beijing to help me finishing an important research project. Hoping you guys could reply me if you see this thread. Thanks very much! BTW, you will get prize for helping me doing this research!


----------

